# Rate Kanye West



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## badromance (Mar 10, 2019)

Chadlite due to status hallo


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 10, 2019)

tyrone status maxxed


----------



## towncel (Mar 10, 2019)

No noticeable flaws at all, highly status maxed with no real hate to bring down his status. (for an example of that, look at bobby kotick)


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 10, 2019)

High tier normie nigger.


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 10, 2019)

He looks good but also not really, he is very hard to rate.


----------



## adrianolm (Mar 11, 2019)

Bloated manlet that fucks And worships the most repulsive woman on earth. Daily reminder Ray J was first jfl


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 11, 2019)

He’s ugly as fuck


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 11, 2019)

He'd be an upper tier black normie if he lost weight probably, he already has a decent jaw.


----------

